# Global Warming?



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I took a bunch of my Cub Scouts snow tubing tonite at Hunter Mountain in the Catskills. It was 14 degrees when we arrived and 7 degrees when we left.

Couldn't help but think about global warming when I was pulling the gloves off of my frozen hands.

Any one else experiencing this terible warming trend? :snow:

Dave


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Last few days its been pretty bad like -18 with 75 kilometer winds.Today was -15 without winds and i wore a windbreaker to school it just felt that warm.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

havent had a good winter in years(ai enough snow to snowmobile all day everyday) and whens the last time we had a blizzard? whats up with that? i miss those days.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

well the ice caps are melting...and its a shame because its forcing polar bears south into human inhabited areas and they are being shot. The SO2, SO3, and NO2 are eating away at the ozone. These are the gases put off from power plants and cars. This generation will never see it but in about 100 years England will be under water and Cali as well...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Its been very cold, windy and snowy here in Nevada :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey NUTT

:bs:

What caused the ICEAGE?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey NUTT,

Personally...I could do without England or California.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I could do without a "Spot of Tea" and "Marmite Sticks".

God Save The President.

Dave


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

brown bear killer, 
not bs....and your little smiley there can stick that flag up his ace. J/K..not trying to start a verbal argument, i know how easily it is to start a war on this forum. But seriously it is proven, the ice caps are melting and those were the reasons. Google it!

and ya england and cali arent of any importance to me, (NOT TRYING TO OFFEND ANYONE). I dont even like tea, give me coffee. haha

8)


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

So nutt, once again.... what caused the ICEAGE? that was a bad thing too right? :eyeroll:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

well...the ice age was caused similar to what is happening now. However when that occured there were no power plants or cars, so the NO and NO2 was strictly from the high volume of volcanoes that were around and errupting at that time. NO and NO2 is a natural gas as well as man made. However it is more formed from nature such as volcanoes and lightning. and these occurances caused the ice caps to melt. And in a way ya it was bad but without it we wouldnt be here. So the ice age was bad for the species that were on the earth when it occured but good for us. Look it up on google...im not a scientist you'll get more of an educated response from that.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't buy into any of this global warming,the sky is falling BS.It all fits into Gods plan some how,and there isn't anything we can do about it.Not even Al Gore can fix it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

So the EARTH did it without human involvement, WOW!


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

i don't know if i buy into global warming either. some scientists say its happening but just as many say that we are still coming out of an ice age. and as far as the ice caps go, what happens when you put an ice cube in a cup of water and let it melt? the water level goes down. just something to think about.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Global Warming is a fact, but if you look into the past, the earth goes through cycles of hot and cold. Humans are just accelerating that fact. As for England and California being under water in 100 years, where are your "facts" coming from? There are a lot of doomsdayers out there and you have to pick and choose which information seems most credible.

How about the show that aired on the Discovery Channel last year. It said that there was a supervolcanoe under Yellowstone National Park. According to the "scientists" the volcanoe is years overdue to erupt, and when it erupts we will fall into an ice age. I talked to a geologist about this event and he said that we do not know for sure what is down there but the best guess that he has heard of is that there are several channels of lava that meet under Yellowstone creating an eddy, which is the cause of the hotsprings. Like I said, just because you read something on the internet, does not mean that it is correct.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is warming globally, look at the mean temperatures. What is occuring is a shift in climate patterns, some places will get colder, many warmer. The warming is due to positive feedback loops, which means that the more greenhouse gases we release into the atmosphere, the more light they absorb, warming the globe.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry, he's to thick for me uke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Some scientists claim global warming is happening.

Some claim it is not.

Global warming is a theory.

The changes we see could all be due to a big cycle that is occuring that we don't fully understand.

How much do you trust temperature readings over the last 100 or more years? That is where the numbers, or "facts" come from. If somebody came up to you with a 100 year old thermometer and told you the temperature and another person did with a state of the art digital one, who would you believe?

Global warming is highly debated. Either way, I am sure that our pollution of the atmosphere is screwing things up somewhere along the way.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

More pollution was put into the atmosphere when Mt. St. Helens erupted thatn the enitre country has done since the industrial revolution started. Blame them and stop pointing fingers at mankind.

How arrogant do you have to be to belive people can screw up the globe in less than l00 years, mot even a blip in global time. The world has been getting warmer since the last ice age and will continue to do so, regardless of what people do, unit the next ice age starts. But I'm sure some bunny hugger will still be around to blame industry for making it too cold.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

first of all...global warming is just a theory...along with everything other scientific thing...and as for the ice cube in a glass of water melting and the water level dropping...what is that??? the water level will stay the same...however we are talking about a massive amount of water and the more water there is the more it will spread out and cover more things. Think about it.

weather anyone wants to believe it or not the ice caps are melting....and personally, i dont believe in god or god's plan (not to offend anyone or to throw fuel on any fires) its just my belief everyone has one. so nature is gonna do what it does and no one or nothing can stop it...maybe slow it down....weather there will be another ice age...who knows...who cares...we'll never see it and most likely our kids will never see it..so why fuss over something that doesnt really matter. :beer:


----------

